# Screws or spikes on hand laid composite ties



## DaveS (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay, I'm going to try about 200 feet of hand laid track for 7/8 scale. After reading posts about spikes backing out I'm considering screws, not spikes into composite ties. Why composite? My other railroad is 1.5" riding scale using composite ties with rails secured by zinc screws. In more than 4 years they have held up really well, some in the direct path of heavy sprinkler moisture which is as bad as it gets in So Calif. I'm used to putting down a few thousand screws so that's not a problem.

Here's a sample track section for the 7/8 layout using code 332, composite ties and #4 X 3/8" zinc screws. I plan on using code 250 aluminum so I'm not sure about flange clearance to the top of the screw (here's plenty on the code 332 shown).










I would appreciate hearing comments, concerns or whatever.

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## DaveS (Aug 14, 2008)

Link for photo did not work. Let's try again . . . 

http://tinyurl.com/5w89ez


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This past winter I changed to trex decking for ties. I spike. little hard to push in but so far I think they will stay in longer and better than cedar wood. 
Thats all i have to say about that.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd opt for screws. Alittle more work, but worth the effort.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of composite ties, I saw where CSX is going to put 
down a couple miles worth of them over in the Baltimore area 
for test purposes, they already put down a bunch concrete ones 
last year for testing... Here's a pic of them if I can post it.. 
Paul R...


----------



## ClassTimeSailer (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Dave, 

It seems like you are building your own flex-trac with composite ties. One thing to think about is the strength of each tie lengthwise. Some of my ties have broken off at the ends if they get stepped on. This doesn't happen as often with wood due the lengthwise grain and all. This lack of strength and the flexiness of the composit stuff might make a difference if you have to manipulate your smaller scale flex-track during intallation or maintenance. 

Jeff


----------

